# BFN for me feeling so low



## lucye2712 (Sep 7, 2005)

cd 33 for me and bfn,i tested on day 27 to early i no but was holding out hope that maybe luck would be on my side,its only my 1st try with clomid 50mg but its so hard and to no we have got to go though this all again next month,getting af signs now to,so at least i can start 2nd cycle,feeling so low today,just wish there was such a thing as the baby stork!!seen so many preg mummys to be today which is always the way,well good luck to everyone else testing


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Lucye - Just wanted to give you a big  

I know that no words can ever make that BFN better, but you must be strong and remember that next month could bring a whole new result for you.  It WILL happen for you sweetie.

Luv
Amanda x


----------



## KittyR (Mar 10, 2004)

sorry to hear your news Lucy, your time will come, remember even fertile couples ( ) often take several attempts of trying before the winning combo of a healthy egg and sperm to make a BFP. 

Keep positive
kx


----------

